# spring tails in eco earth



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought a culture online, I was just curious if i could transfer some of the culture to a container with Eco earth? And if they could start a new culture on it? If not what is a good(cheap) substrate that works well. I know charcoal does. Thanks


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Although there are many subs that work well, charcoal is probably the best there is for production and ease of use. 

BTW, please loose the "font" changing on your post....makes it very hard to read lol


----------



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, you saw it before i could change it normal....btw that was record time for a response..thanks


----------



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

I found some charcoal and crushed it up. I will transfer some spring tails soon. I know that you feed them fish flakes and bakers yeast...but what do they drink? Do i spray the charcoal or add water?


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

1/2" to an inch of water at the bottom is good for them, depending on the container you put them in.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I think I also read something about soaking the charcoal first as well.


----------



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok i will do both, thanks!


----------

